# Wading grass flats



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Do you guys wear waders when wading the flats or do you just wear shorts? I ask because I just tore my waders and I'm not sure if I should buy another pair.


John


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i always wore shorts, long sleeves, and old shoes


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I wear shorts and neoprene wading boots to protect my feet/ankles when the water is warm enough. If you are ballzy enough to wade in dead winter time, then full waders is a must.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Austin said:


> I wear shorts and neoprene wading boots to protect my feet/ankles when the water is warm enough. If you are ballzy enough to wade in dead winter time, then full waders is a must.


Same here...

Mike


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I wear crocs a bathing suit and a t-shirt


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I wear the waders during the winter. No waders during the summer due to the rays. I swap to the kayak.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I wear waders with thick soled boots built in, just cause I don't like walking in grass beds barefoot. I'd wear some kind of foot protection at least, have had to get stitches in my foot from barnacles a bunch.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

I just wear some shorts and sunglasses. i hate wearing any kind of shoes in the water but my feet pay the price for it. i get cut up a lot.


----------



## Cannon (Feb 28, 2010)

Speedo and a cowboy hat- :thumbup:


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I wear my dive boot or my mowing the grass shoes. No speedo... THONG!!


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

ha!


----------

